# Cleaning the flat, grungy iMac keyboard



## Osiris (Aug 28, 2008)

Use a disinfectant wipe or a damp cloth. I also use those air cans to blow the dust out from under the keys.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good as long as the letters stay on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Osiris (Aug 28, 2008)

by letters stay on, do you mean the keys are popping out of the keyboard or that the actual letters are coming off the keys? If they pop out you can pop them back in place pretty easily, and the letters shouldn't come off from cleaning.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Osiris said:


> by letters stay on, do you mean the keys are popping out of the keyboard or that the actual letters are coming off the keys? If they pop out you can pop them back in place pretty easily, and the letters shouldn't come off from cleaning.


Yes, I was concerned about the cleaning solvent dissolving the letters.
Though, a bunch of keys popping off is not a good thing either. Maybe I should take a digital pic of the upright keyboard before I do this.


----------

